# Canon RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM being released early?



## StevenA (Aug 23, 2020)

The RF 100-500 was originally set for release on September 30. B&H now shows it will begin shipping Aug. 27th. Adorama just says pre-order. Amazon still shows September 30. I'm not seeing anything on CR about it, but maybe I missed it? Can anybody confirm outside of B&H that the lens is being released a month early?


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 24, 2020)

I just hope Canon isn't taking shortcuts that will result in this lens overheating too...That might upset the birders.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 24, 2020)

I want this lens and I'm hoping B&H is correct. Truth is I have no idea.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 24, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I just hope Canon isn't taking shortcuts that will result in this lens overheating too...That might upset the birders.



You don't have to worry until the glass starts visibly glowing.


----------



## tron (Aug 24, 2020)

Do not worry! If it will overheat it will revert to 100mm  

Unless someone puts a Scotch tape to keep it to 500mm position


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 24, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing this lens in action, it is near the top of my current list. Though only because it is RF and I feel a wee bit daft thinking of going for F or EF just now. There is that (perhaps false) sense of future proofing by buying a lens for the new mount, though this is likely one you buy the mark II right away.


----------



## tron (Aug 24, 2020)

The 500mmPF more than covers me. Also, I have the 100-400II that I can pair with 5DsR and 90D.

I would be tempted for getting 100-500 IF and only IF I had a R5. I may consider R5 in a couple of years - after the end of COVID issue - when I start shooting again in low light places if the 5-stop of R wih 15-35 and 24-70 are not enough. But I do believe they will prove more than enough considering I get decent results from 5DIV with 16-35 2.8L III and 24-105 4L IS (version 1).


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 24, 2020)

tron said:


> Do not worry! If it will overheat it will revert to 100mm
> 
> Unless someone puts a Scotch tape to keep it to 500mm position


incorrect... A scotch tape in this instance will unlock Teleconverter Option in 100-300mm range.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 24, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> incorrect... A scotch tape in this instance will unlock Teleconverter Option in 100-300mm range.



No, that's the duct tape hack you're thinking of. You got the duct tape hack and the scotch tape hack confused.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 27, 2020)

Two days ago, I got a notice from Canon that my RF 100-500 would ship within 48-72 hrs.
I checked my account and the message went from back ordered to
I'll let you know when I get notice of shipping- hopefully tomorrow or Friday.
sek

July 25, 2020 Order received and ready for processing


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 27, 2020)

OK, so I purchased this without any real reviews. Does anybody know how good this lens is, and where I can find out anything more about it (besides Canon website)?
Thx
Scott


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 27, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> OK, so I purchased this without any real reviews. Does anybody know how good this lens is, and where I can find out anything more about it (besides Canon website)?
> Thx
> Scott


Don't think there are real world reviews or tests yet, I'm watching for them myself and expect them in the next week as a few shipping notices have started showing up. 

Personally I wouldn't worry, I think it will probably be a solid lens. 

It would be extremely strange if it is not equal or better than the EF 100-400 mk2 through most of the range and have usable 500 mm. Canon just doesn't really do too many L lenses that have part of the zoom range with junk quality and I wouldn't think this would be the case here. The RF lenses have been notably great performers in sharpness and stabilization. Hoping and expecting that to be true here too.


----------



## StevenA (Aug 27, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> OK, so I purchased this without any real reviews. Does anybody know how good this lens is, and where I can find out anything more about it (besides Canon website)?
> Thx
> Scott


Nope. Other than one or two cursory reviews on youtube nobody knows anything about it. Since you purchased it blind you'll be one of the first to know whether it overheats or not. Don't feel bad. I purchased it too.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Don't think there are real world reviews or tests yet, I'm watching for them myself and expect them in the next week as a few shipping notices have started showing up.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't worry, I think it will probably be a solid lens.
> 
> It would be extremely strange if it is not equal or better than the EF 100-400 mk2 through most of the range and have usable 500 mm. Canon just doesn't really do too many L lenses that have part of the zoom range with junk quality and I wouldn't think this would be the case here. The RF lenses have been notably great performers in sharpness and stabilization. Hoping and expecting that to be true here too.


Thanks.! I'm hoping it will be better than the 100-400 II.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 27, 2020)

StevenA said:


> Nope. Other than one or two cursory reviews on youtube nobody knows anything about it. Since you purchased it blind you'll be one of the first to know whether it overheats or not. Don't feel bad. I purchased it too.


Well if it overheats, I guess I'll just get asbestos gloves!


----------



## Richard Anthony (Aug 27, 2020)

Mines being delivered tomorrow , I know some have had it delivered today , I could have had mine today but I didn't see the email from the dealer until this morning .


----------



## Eclipsed (Aug 27, 2020)

BH today says "Processing," "Order in progress" after being "backordered" yesterday. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 28, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Mines being delivered tomorrow , I know some have had it delivered today , I could have had mine today but I didn't see the email from the dealer until this morning .


Congrats! Please, please, please, guys and gals who get the first wave, please post some pics so we can all share in your joy!
Scott


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 28, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> Congrats! Please, please, please, guys and gals who get the first wave, please post some pics so we can all share in your joy!
> Scott



The lens gallery section now has a thread for it: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/rf100-500mm-f4-5-7-1-l-is-usm.39214/


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 29, 2020)

Mine is still showing Backordered Coming Soon. I ordered mine 8/6/20 from B&H.

If your FedEx main office is close to you, you can have them hold it for pickup. I usually do that and it saves at least a day on normal B&H shipments but the lens is supposed be one day delivery so it probably wouldn't make a lot of difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2020)

Just got notified that my 100-500 just got shipped from Glazer's Camera in Seattle. they got 2 in today


----------



## PhotoDoc (Sep 12, 2020)

I pre ordered mine from Hunts on announcement day. Still waiting.


----------



## StevenA (Sep 13, 2020)

I Ordered from Amazon on July 10th. They now show a delivery date of October 2nd.


----------

